# News24 displaying Twisp product in anti-vaping clip



## RenaldoRheeder (8/11/19)

Someone shared this link with me 

https://www.health24.com/Medical/St...moking-vs-vaping-which-one-is-worse-20191108?

In the clip they use the following photo 







That's playing a bit dirty I would think 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/11/19)

Some more people that got a glancing blow with the idiot stick! Used to frequent them from news, could now rather read a roll of toilet paper, more accurate in reporting the s*1t going on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/19)

Oh. My. Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (8/11/19)

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/11/19)

I agree ... we are taking it up with them.
Did you spot the sponsor at the bottom of the page?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (8/11/19)

Anti Vaping propaganda kills brain cell!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (11/11/19)

https://www.leafly.com/news/health/...CNar_-KvLeiOqHwE_zHhDyjCxjvQGKnebNJ6X_D773g7k

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (11/11/19)

Fascinating article, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> https://www.leafly.com/news/health/...CNar_-KvLeiOqHwE_zHhDyjCxjvQGKnebNJ6X_D773g7k



Oh. My. Vape.


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

I've also been meaning to watch it, but haven't yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (24/11/19)

Is your guys Instagram account gone ?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/11/19)

Faraaz said:


> Is your guys Instagram account gone ?


No, I believe it is still there.
But it is age restricted .... you have to be logged in and over 18.


----------



## Faraaz (25/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> ... are you suggesting we post the link to the documentary there?


Nope not at all , was checking up to see if the clearo pod would be on Black Friday and when I search for your page on Instagram I don’t find it


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/11/19)

Sorry @Faraaz Clearo Pod is not listed for Black Friday deals.


----------



## Faraaz (25/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Sorry @Faraaz Clearo Pod is not listed for Black Friday deals.


Na that’s cool , just curious hoping Instagram didn’t pull your guys page off


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/11/19)

Faraaz said:


> Na that’s cool , just curious hoping Instagram didn’t pull your guys page off


 LOL. Not yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> https://www.leafly.com/news/health/...CNar_-KvLeiOqHwE_zHhDyjCxjvQGKnebNJ6X_D773g7k



Wow!!! That is investigative journalism at its best! All the facts exposed in a clear, concise & unbiased manner. It's a pity that the main stream media are oblivious to this invaluable order of events.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/11/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Wow!!! That is investigative journalism at its best! All the facts exposed in a clear, concise & unbiased manner. It's a pity that the main stream media are oblivious to this invaluable order of events.


I know ... real investigative journalism ... how refreshing


----------

